# 07's



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

does anyone happen to know when giant launches their 07' lineup at their website? cannondale & trek already have theirs up for some time now.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

check the Australian site. Chances are the US line will have the same FUGLY graphics, with slightly different specs - which has been the case for the past few years.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Not anymore..*



botto said:


> check the Australian site. Chances are the US line will have the same FUGLY graphics, with slightly different specs - which has been the case for the past few years.


Bikes worldwide will share the same graphics - finally. On that note, I think it's a mistake to make the high end bikes look so similar to the mid and low priced models. So, it's better, but not quite there just yet.


----------



## xcandrew (May 30, 2002)

Is it possible to order a frame with these graphics in the US? I think SCR in some countries = OCR in the US.


----------



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

'07 models are up on the US website:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2007


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

p0werp0p said:


> '07 models are up on the US website:
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2007


N

Nice. I think it is pretty smart to offer this year the TCR advanced in different configurations. This instead of having to deal with getting the frameset alone and doing a build in let's say all ultegra. Now one could get that bike right from G.

Not sure i'd would have gone the ISP way though... 

Nice line up. I like the color options


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Ugh. I hate the color options. I'm happy I got mine in 2006.


----------



## slideman (Aug 22, 2006)

blerg to the color schemes - im glad i got my 05'


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

slideman said:


> blerg to the color schemes - im glad i got my 05'


Ditto..


----------



## fat guy on a bike (Sep 24, 2006)

*hate them colors*

I haven't liked the giant paint schemes for some time.Who do they have coming up with thier schemes, a [email protected]#$n monkey? I ride a 2002 Giant tcr 1. Silver with yellow stripes.
I think it looks bad ass.I'm thinking of buying a new bike this year,but I am passing on the giants because of the paint.And no, I'm not a women.Just some one that likes to have nice looking bike.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I actually really think the paint schemes are a big improvement. To each his own, but I like the new schemes a lot more than the ones the last 3 years or so.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah I just wish they showed more carbon weave on their high end bikes. Last years's TCR Advanced bikes were money.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually I like bright colors but the 2005 TCR Comp 1 I got came in platinum silver/black, real sedate. A lotta guys feel this is the nicest scheme. The platinum or smoke silver matches DuraAce perfectly so the frame looks real sweet with a 7800 crank (which I have in store for it). I ordered my Ligero wheelset with silver White Ind. hubs, black spokes, and silver rims. The silver hubs match the splash of silver at the ends of the fork and chainstays while the black spokes maintain the theme.

Turns out my shoes and helmet are silver/black too by accident, so what the heck, I bought gray/black jackets, gloves, socks, and booties too. Talk about color coordinated. Only thing I don't like is easier to get hit by cars on the road in this dark color scheme. No joke: that's where a T-Mobile jersey comes in. At least the shock pink keeps you visible.

I finally found a Colnago C50 frame with my desired paint job for my all Italia project. Gonna go wild now! This will be alter ego to the Giant: it's in the World Champ scheme with rainbow colors on a white background :thumbsup:.


----------

